# Ranitomeya Imitator "Varadero"



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All,
As i cant recall seeing many posts about Varaderos over here i decided to post few of my pics i was lucky to snap few mornings back when i was trying to leave house for work
Sadly all of the pics are from mobile phone but froggies are so nice i decided to post them anyway.Enjoy 
Greetings from London
Greg

























































Before you ask...i found so far five tadpoles.
In the viv there is an adult trio 1.1.1


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Great pictures! 
I especially love the third from the bottom, really nice shot. 

Gorgeous frogs.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Ranitomeya Fantastica "Varadero"*

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Ranitomeya Fantastica "Varadero"*

Nice, I especially like the tadpole shots. I didn't even realize the varadero fantastica were in the hobby, not just the varadero imitators... when were these guys imported?
Bryan

*Edit- looks like they are imitators actually. Makes more sense... great looking frogs nonetheless!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Ranitomeya Fantastica "Varadero"*

Ooops good you spotted my mistake Bryan.
Sorry for that it's imitator obviously...
correcting now....cheers


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

How much do these go for? I really like them!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

In UK you can ask for around 100 pounds each i believe


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

i love the electric.blue going up the back... amazing

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

fantasticus "varadero" to me


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

There is no chance i will ever sell them
They the boldest and cutest frogs from all of my collection,but in few good moths i will probably sell offsprings..sorry.g


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

I will ask the guy who i bought them from as what they came to him...
I will have to leave classification to you all...
P.S.
Just checked emails they were bought as R.fantastica.
Thats the challenge now...anyone has pics to compare two of them or for real is one and this same frog?
Peruvian frog import has them as imitators that was confused me..TBC.g


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

here you go my friend. fantastica varadero and f. cainarachi

from 

Revision of the Ranitomeya fantastica species complex with description of two
new species from Central Peru (Anura: Dendrobatidae)
JASON L. BROWN1,4, EVAN TWOMEY1,5, MARK PEPPER2 & MANUEL SANCHEZ RODRIGUEZ3


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Has any one ever seen varadero that look like this? they almost look like benidicta but with orange


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

fantastica varadero? wow havent seen that for sale. lol now want some!


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Gregadc who did you buy them from?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Guy called Spanner from my local forum Dendroworld.co.uk
Very nice and experienced frogger,will get in touch with him if he wants to get involved in discussion he will know more about origins of the frogs.g.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

oh your in the UK?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes indeed as I shall say


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

o thats how you got them lol.. to bad you cant ship to the U.S

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

So why did the title of his bread get switched to imitator instead of fantastica?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Ranitomeya fantastica "Varadero"*

Hi
Just received an email from the previous owner of them and he said...

_I was sold the breeding adults in Hamm Germany as R Fantastica "Varadero" and not Imitator , I had never seen any like these before so I had asked few importers and major German Breeders to confirm what they are, so thats all I know_

I changed the subject as I got confused comparing them to Peruvian Frog Import but now I'm sure and they will stay Fantastica for everSorry for messing around.
Enjoy the pics.
g


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Can we see some pics of the setup and more of the frogs?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Found few old pics.
Been extremely busy but in the future will post some updates on the tadpoles and frogs...
I now there was two more tadpoles from the last spawn even tho i was able to find only 3.
But do they grow fast!They almost like tincs tads by now..
Hoping to spot some froglets in a viv soon.



















First on the right


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool. What size viv is that? I hate to get off topic but what are in the other three vivs?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Ranitomeya Fantastica "Varadero"*



Baltimore Bryan said:


> Nice, I especially like the tadpole shots. I didn't even realize the varadero fantastica were in the hobby, not just the varadero imitators... when were these guys imported?


All "imports" of them are from illegal stock. The only ones working with legally harvested animals is understory and they haven't released them to the hobby yet.

Very nice frogs none the less. I'll be getting them the second UE brings them in for sure


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

All vivs are foot square.
In the first viv on the left is THE most shy pair of R.amazonica

























In the vivs on the middle are living woodlice and springtaoils now
After Hamm in Germany i hoping to see there R.summersi and R.vanzolini or one of Pumilios.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Ranitomeya Fantastica "Varadero"*



thedude said:


> All "imports" of them are from illegal stock. The only ones working with legally harvested animals is understory and they haven't released them to the hobby yet.
> 
> Very nice frogs none the less. I'll be getting them the second UE brings them in for sure


You and me both my friend. Only fant I want more is he reticulated


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice. Are these the only frogs your currently working with? 

Frogparty: Reticulated ehh? What local is that? Also, have you ever seen and/or heard of the Yumbato local of fantasticus?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Nope..
Got few forms of Tincs,Golden Mantellas,Megophrys,Litorias,Leucomelas and P.vittatus...more after Hamm


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Ranitomeya Fantastica "Varadero"*



frogparty said:


> You and me both my friend. Only fant I want more is he reticulated


I wouldn't count on them, at microcosm Mark said they had only seen a few of them. Not sure if they are breeding them in Iquitos.



jruffing46 said:


> Frogparty: Reticulated ehh? What local is that? Also, have you ever seen and/or heard of the Yumbato local of fantasticus?


Look here: dendrobates.org

The Yumbatos local is the Nominat population. They were recently rediscovered. Again, I'm not sure if Mark is working with these in Iquitos, but it's possible.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for helping clear that up thedude. Does anyone have pics of the reticulated fants?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

jruffing46 said:


> Thanks for helping clear that up thedude. Does anyone have pics of the reticulated fants?


No problem. There are pictures of them on dendrobate.org

I don't think anyone else is working with them, they aren't legal and I don't believe they have been smuggled yet. I could be wrong on that part though.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Are these the same as the white banded fants?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

the Fant veradero will be available here in the U.S. in spring

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nevermind. I got ya now thedude. I just assumed the reticulated ones were just summersi. My bad haha.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

NickJR said:


> the Fant veradero will be available here in the U.S. in spring
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Legally? Who's bringing them in and where does that info come from? Would love to get some but only legally.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Understory most likely


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Of course, when ALL my money is going towards the sylvatica! I wonder if Mark takes I.O.U.'s


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

yes legally, lol i already put myself on list for at least 10 of them... pm me pumilo for more info





Pumilo said:


> Legally? Who's bringing them in and where does that info come from? Would love to get some but only legally.




Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

the original uk breeder bought a pair from hamm without reaslisng what they were, he got about 100 offspring from them so there are alot of them in the UK with further offspring. They go for about $100 each.


----------



## jayshaz (Dec 20, 2011)

i have 3 of these thumbs, super frogs they have and intense orange red head with blue and black on the body. they did come from the guy how brought in hamm and i paid £50 each for them not sure what the exchange rate would be


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Got any pics of them to share with us?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

NickJR said:


> yes legally, lol i already put myself on list for at least 10 of them... pm me pumilo for more info


Wait are they coming in "legally" from Europe? Or did they leave Peru legally?

It would be really unfortunate if a smuggled line of these were brought in like with several of the other Ranitomeya.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

This is the email I received today:
"Hi Adam,
If there are varadero fantastica coming in the spring, all I can tell you is they are NOT from our stock.
We are working with them here and will have them in the future but have NEVER exported any to any country.
When they are ready for export, it will be announced on our website and in a newsletter.
Regards.
Elaine"

Everyone should be aware of where your frogs are coming from, how they were harvested, and whether or not the frogs country of origin ever actually aloud export of them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Adam. Ill hold out for legit offspring......


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I thought the whole "R. fantastica red and blue" morph legally coming this Spring sounded completely sketchy, being that UNDERSTORY would have 1)given notice of this on their website and 2)setup waiting lists by now with their advertisements.

Thanks, Mister Lebowski for doing the much needed homework on this and getting in touch with Elaine!

Sometimes you just have to trust that gut feeling, that things are NOT right at all....instead of being seduced by the "shiny new object". Let's do our part to be smart and responsible for our hobby please....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

oooooh.....SHIIIIIIIIIIINY


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'll have to wait for the Understory import.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you think those will be as expensive as the benedicta?


----------



## Sigaw (Apr 3, 2010)

So beautiful!

In your experience, are they bold or shy?
And, are they mostly arboreal or do they forage the bottom much as some of the other fantastica morphs?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

My ones are all over the place, up and down especially on the morning (that's why I'm always late to work!;-)
Last think what you could tell about them it's them being shy


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

jruffing46 said:


> Do you think those will be as expensive as the benedicta?


No, the benedicta were different because they were a newly discovered species and it was a huge hassle (and a lot of money) for Mark to get CITES permits for them. These will probably be in the $150-200 range. 

Although, if they are coming in from Europe, UE might be forced to lower the price to compete with with them.


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Guys 

As is getting a little bit warmer outside in London so in my room, 
And look what's happening... :lol: 











Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr[/quote]


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

How many offspring have you produced now?


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice, I definitely love Varadero and enjoy mine. I can only hope that one of my unconfirmed ones is a female to complement my male


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

These are fantastica varadero not imitators.


----------

